# Sticky  RIVER FLOW RATES



## keepinitreel

CLICK for Fishable Rates

Rocky River < 400 cfs

Chagrin River < 400 cfs

Grand River < 500

Conny USGS Current Conditions for USGS 04213000 Conneaut Creek at Conneaut OH x

Vermilion River < 200 cfs
Thank You


----------



## Big Daddy

The thread is stuck!

If you'd like to add the rates for the Vermilion and Grand, feel free...


----------



## keepinitreel

Thanks Carl... If anyone would like to modify the flow rates please do so. The Rocky and Chagrin are only examples.


----------



## fishing pole

I would go with the Grand at under 500 and may I add that all of the rivers should be on the drop to be SAFE!!!! While under 500 may be okay on th egrand if it is on the rise stay away. It's not fun to be caught on the other side.


----------



## longbeards

Does anyone have any data on what a good flow rate is for the Conn? I have no idea!! thanks jim


----------



## jojopro

In my opinion, there is no 'magic number' to look for on the flow charts to determine a stream's most fishable condtitions. I think that more important than any number is the slope of the line on the charts. While the line is spiking straight up this is indicating that the stream is rising extremely fast, and depending on how high it is spiking it may be on it's way to a blow out. Following a steep upward spike, the steepness of the downward slope indicates how fast the stream is dropping, and usually the faster a stream and it's flow drops the faster it will also clear. For instance, the flow charts for the Rocky and the Chagrin (two of the faster clearing streams) will usually have more pointed peaks than those of the slower to clear Vermilion and Grand rivers. The graphed line on the flow charts will usually resemble a 'ramp' shape. Generally the closer to the bottom of the 'ramp' the better the stream conditions. Also, just after the line has leveled out again a stream may still have decent flow and color, but if it has been running horizontally or downward for an extended time the water may be lower and clearer than is preferred.

John


----------



## flyman

thats why i never look at numbers(they change depending on the year)


----------



## cmiller

Ok, How do I read these charts?
Are there charts that are easier to read?


----------



## yonderfishin

Is there a way to find water temperatures ? I dont see anything that post temperature , or is it there and Im missing it ?


----------



## BassSlayerChris

yonderfishin said:


> Is there a way to find water temperatures ? I dont see anything that post temperature , or is it there and Im missing it ?



Click on the rocky and they have it at the bottom i bet the temps are about the same in all the rivers.


----------



## The Tuna

I find these numbers to be very useful for the Grand (OH) and Cattaraugus (NY). Actually what I go by for ideal conditions are a little narrower (Grand 250-400 cfs), Catt (230-500 cfs ). Was curious if anyone had similar "ideal numbers" for Walnut (PA) ??


----------



## Birdie0067

Since I am computer illiterate would someone be kind enough to add the Black River to this list? Thank you in advance.


----------



## RiverDoc

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=04200500

Here's the link to the Black; looks pretty fishable.


----------



## Birdie0067

Thank you River Doc. Too bad I can't get out today. But we'll see.


----------



## tractor5561

i know its prbly not the right section to put this question, but does anyone know for the cuyahoga? im looking at the gauge at old portage trail. just want to know if its wadeable, and at what level that is.


----------



## Dogsled

Where are the flow charts for the Ashtabula River?


----------



## FOSR

A funny thing about the shape of that curve - a friend of mine is studying gamma-ray bursts from stars, and the same shape of curve is there. It has the name FRED, for Fast Rise, Exponential Decay.

I see that all the time on the Scioto and Olentangy gauges. It's really clear on the Prospect gauge, but you can often see bits of it on the Olentangy at Wilson Bridge, when they're jacking around with the flow out of the Delaware dam.

http://www.sciotoriverfriends.org/stream_gauges.html


----------



## jeffreff

hi, i'm a newbie to the river flow charts......what does the ht. stand for? is it height above flooding?.....normal depth of river? thx for any help


----------



## doubleheader

I know many of you monitor the flow rate info on the USGS site to see when conditions on the Rock are optimal for steelhead fishing. I check it many times a day and don't know if anyone noticed the spike in flow rate and gage height early yesterday morning at USGS 04201500 Rocky River near Berea OH. I was curious as to why it went from around 240 flow rate and 1.75 gage height to 1200 flow rate and 2.80 gage height in a matter of minutes. The heavy snow had stopped and the air temp was too cold to melt snow. I e-mailed the USGS and they got right back to me with this reply. 

On Fri, Jan 3, 2014 at 10:48 AM, Eberle, Conrad <[email protected]> wrote:
Tom,

We just took a look at the graphs and, frankly, we're not sure what to make of this spike either. It's definitely an oddity. One of our technicians happens to be working in the general area this morning, so we're dispatching her over to Berea to take a look. Thanks for the heads-up.

And again later

We got a report, with a photo, from the technican who visited Berea streamgage, and the cause of the rise in stage is a substantial ice jam. We're surprised that this much ice formed there so quickly.

M.E.

I thanked them for the timely response and for all their hard work. If you have any questions regarding the data on the site you can e-mail them and the are happy to reply. What a great tool to have in our fishing weather arsenal. I wish they had attached the picture of the ice jam so I could have posted it here.


----------



## y-town

I was curious about the spike also. It makes sense now and thanks for the information.


----------



## racetech

Big downward spike on the grand yesterday to, figured it to be ice also.


----------



## fishfray

I know how the flow charts work and how to read them, but is it possible that the vermillion is only running 10 cfs right now? Seems super low to me


----------



## tehsavage

Yes. The vermilion's discharge is mainly from water run off from its headwaters alot further south. If we don't get rain down there the river may only spike slightly. Also the water table has been pretty dry lately so anything that comes down is soaking right into the soil. I read somewhere once that if the vermilion wasn't dammed it would be more like a creek instead of a river.


----------



## kayak1979

Grand is a 600 and going down... Does anyone think its fishable today?


----------



## racetech

Id fish it! Prob get skunked, but at least id get some fresh air lol


----------



## mdogs444

The grand can be fishable at up to 1000...depending on time of year, clarity, how far up you go, and what method you're using.


----------



## Ten Bears

I would also like to thank
Riverboss.com for their info.


----------



## fishfray

Does anyone know an app that can be used to check river flow gauges. I had one called river reader that worked very well and had all of the usgs gauges, but it stopped working a few months ago and apparently it no longer exists.


----------



## kayak1979

Doesn't look like anything really worth installing on the google play store. I just type in the river and usgs in the browser...or bookmark your favorite rivers on your mobile device browser. Pretty much the same information an app would provide.


----------



## brodg

Riverboss.com, add it to your home screen and its an instant app. Lots of us use it.


----------



## cmiller

Thanks brodg. I was just looking at it now and it's an awesome page/app!

Are there any streams fishable that don't require a boat or waders?


----------



## smath

fishfray said:


> Does anyone know an app that can be used to check river flow gauges. I had one called river reader that worked very well and had all of the usgs gauges, but it stopped working a few months ago and apparently it no longer exists.


There's an Android app called RiverFlows, version 1.6.3 that is not bad. It doesn't have the median daily statistic the way Riverboss does, but it is using the same USGS info.


----------



## Dogsled

The Mahoning river....caught some nice pike and a walleye...........Go thru Y-town...the B&O to the covelli center........ It's too fast now though 'as far as i'm concerned.......what would you use for fast water in this situation? Under Market St you can see the fish, it's pretty shallow and theres always a cop sound asleep there to give you some of the old Ferguson help......I do like that spot though....the eyes and pike are there


----------



## Stainless

Dogsled said:


> Where are the flow charts for the Ashtabula River?


I can't find the Ashtabula either must not be available


----------



## kayak1979

I've heard Ashtabula has been producing a lot of fish this year.


----------



## Wormser

Does anyone have a fishable flow rate for Euclid Creek from the lake to about 185th street?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## c. j. stone

Wormser said:


> Does anyone have a fishable flow rate for Euclid Creek from the lake to about 185th street?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think you're going to find anything on this creek. I fish out of WW a lot and have to say I've never seen EC with much flow OR current in it. More like a skinny pond! Don't think it drains enough area to ever get 'un'fishable! Personally, I wouldn't fish it but do as you please.


----------



## c. j. stone

c. j. stone said:


> I don't think you're going to find anything on this creek. I fish out of WW a lot and have to say I've never seen EC with much flow OR current in it. More like a skinny pond! Don't think it drains enough area to ever get 'un'fishable! Personally, I wouldn't fish it but do as you please.


Well now, having said all that, I once did see an old man carrying(scurrying!) to the parking lot with a rather large steelie by the last bridge nearest the launch ramp. My first thought was he snagged the fish and wanted to get it undercover from a ranger looking for hook marks. Of course he could have been late for church or breakfast with the family?? I still don't think the water is significant enough to monitor/measure.


----------



## fishfray

Is there any chance that all the rivers won't be locked up by this weekend?


----------



## cmyohe

racetech said:


> Big downward spike on the grand yesterday to, figured it to be ice also.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fishing Addict

The riverboss site no longer works!


----------



## SelfTaught

The Fishing Addict said:


> The riverboss site no longer works!


Yea it hasn’t been working for the last month or two...... I love that site. Anyone know why?!


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Riverboss seems to be back up and working now


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld

Has anyone gotten a look at the rocky this week?


----------



## Steelhauler

The river is pretty much open upstream of the treatment plant


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld

Thanks!


----------



## catfishjustin

Question about river flow rates. After a river blows out and the water starts to fall will the tributaries that feed that river be at fishable levels sooner then the main river? Like some small tribs drop in 2 days or less it seams when say the main part of the rocky hasnt been fishable in forever based on usgs water flows. Thanks for any response, im sure personal experience will tell be but its a 3 hour drive and learning isnt cheap.


----------



## SelfTaught

Yes, smaller tributaries and feeder creeks do clear faster. Most 2-3 days after a hard rain. The names of which usually go unmentioned on this site as they are much smaller and easily pressured. Any body of water connected to Lake Erie in the central basin to PA NY get runs of steelhead potentially and most feeder creeks to rivers as well. Check out google maps and see which creeks do and go out and explore!


----------



## Ten Bears

keepinitreel said:


> CLICK for Fishable Rates
> 
> Rocky River < 400 cfs
> 
> Chagrin River < 400 cfs
> 
> Grand River < 500
> 
> Conny http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04213000
> 
> Riverboss.com
> 
> 
> Vermilion River < 200 cfs
> Thank You


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Looks like the Rocky gauge is malfunctioning. I am hoping to make the drive up there on Friday, but not sure what all of the snow and ice has done to the river.

Any locals have an update on how the river looks? Will I have a chance to fish jt on Friday?

Thanks for any info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzy

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> Looks like the Rocky gauge is malfunctioning. I am hoping to make the drive up there on Friday, but not sure what all of the snow and ice has done to the river.
> 
> Any locals have an update on how the river looks? Will I have a chance to fish jt on Friday?
> 
> Thanks for any info!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm up here now and with this storm its going to get pretty blown out.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Buzzy said:


> I'm up here now and with this storm its going to get pretty blown out.


This was posted last week. I hit the river on Friday last week and it was definitely fishable but not ideal. Got skunked. Maybe next time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzy

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> This was posted last week. I hit the river on Friday last week and it was definitely fishable but not ideal. Got skunked. Maybe next time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That stinks but better than working


----------

